# Couldn't resist! Tortoise mailbox topper!



## faejess1 (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## jrholls (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey...that looks familiar


----------



## Missy (Apr 2, 2011)

Love it


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 2, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## coreyc (Apr 2, 2011)

Thats cool


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 2, 2011)

Need it!!


----------



## Isa (Apr 3, 2011)

So cute  I want one!


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd love one too. I have mailboxes placed here and there around the yard and enclosures. I especially love having them near the turtle enclosures and keep small supplies of pellets in there for the turtles and goldfish. It's very handy, other wise I am out there and then my mind clicks on that I should feed, but the food is back at the house. Nice to keep clippers in them too for those sudden times you want to clip a bloom or some other yummy treat for some tortoise or other. The tortoise topper would really fit in on them.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 3, 2011)

Cool, I want one also..


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 3, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## terryo (Apr 3, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> I'd love one too. I have mailboxes placed here and there around the yard and enclosures. I especially love having them near the turtle enclosures and keep small supplies of pellets in there for the turtles and goldfish. It's very handy, other wise I am out there and then my mind clicks on that I should feed, but the food is back at the house. Nice to keep clippers in them too for those sudden times you want to clip a bloom or some other yummy treat for some tortoise or other. The tortoise topper would really fit in on them.



This is the best idea I've heard in a long time. Wow! I'm doing it. I always see mail boxes at garage sales, and yard sales. I can't wait to tell this one to my sister. She goes to these yard sales every weekend. Thanks Jacqui.


----------

